# Boots (The Chemists)



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if Boots stock microwaveable heat bags (pads) in any of their stores in Dubai?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

I got some put of the chemist beside carrefour in MoE.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

claredoc said:


> I got some put of the chemist beside carrefour in MoE.



Thanks for quick reply Clare :clap2:


----------

